# My qS is s***e...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I hate it. Poor handling compared with my roadster and it has less power.

Piece of shit but it looks good!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Time for some mods methinks ;-)

John


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mod it up Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Mod it up Rich


No, fuck it. Gonna go for an Alfa 4C. My time has come.

Italy will be my next home.


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd love an Alfa 4c - supercar performance for a fraction of the price. They sound and look epic, get great mpg when you want to and handle better than 99% of cars on the road!

If you get a chance to get one, go for it!


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Integrale was the "fast car "," weapon of choice" back in the 90's yeh?
Dunno where it is now.
4c engine (I think?) is similar output to a qs?.Weight of course is a consideration (you think :lol: ).
I had one of these (cya mr 350z  heh guy probly got all embarrassed to see an ax in rear view mirror)





I wouldnt say no! but even in the UK,what would be the price diff compared to the qs ?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Tough choice. Modern Classic V Modern Regret.

Hope you know a good auto electrician. :lol:


----------



## richbmw (Jun 2, 2015)

suprisingly i liked it


----------

